# Hymer- Truma non return valve



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi 

My truma boiler loses water overnight on my hymer B654 (2006) not a huge amount but takes a while and lots of gurgling noises to get the hot water back on! 

Truma tell me it's the non return valve but don't know where hymer fit it. They suggested it may be in the pump? Can anyone confirm? 
If it is in the pump can I not just fit another valve to save cost of a new pump? 

Thanks in advance! 

Jim


site admin note - more detail in title


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

On our Hymer the non-return valve was fitted on the outlet pipe from the pump. It is situated just outside the water tank and is a small cylindrical piece about an inch or so long. You should be able to get a replacement from liesureshop direct!!!


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

The symptoms do sound like the NRV, if yours is submersible and looks like the one in the link below, then it is part of the pump, you can see the NRV in the outlet of the pump in the link.

< link here >

I can't see any reason why you can't just add a separate NRV.

HTH


----------



## gjh613 (Aug 7, 2011)

Before you consider changing the pump or fitting an in-line non-return valve, it may be worth checking the security of the hoses and hose connections between the pump and the boiler.

The water system on my Hymer exhibited similar symptoms and I eventually found a very slight leak where the hose fitted on to the non-return valve on the Reich twin submersible pump. Re-tightening the connection cured the problem.

It's worth a try. Best of luck!


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I think Geoff makes a very good point, especially as yours takes a long time to empty the boiler. mine was much quicker so was easy to confirm; i could fill the boiler using the hot tap, then close the tap and lift the pump out of the water and literally see the water running back out of the bottom of the pump, where it normally picks up. half an hour later; open the dump valve on the boiler and nothing would come out.


----------



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice. 

I 'll check again for leaks as Geoff suggests, before buying a new pump or nrv.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I had exactly the same problem, there is a NRV in your submersible pump and it sounds like it has failed, rather than buy a new pump fit a new NRV in the pipework just as it leaves the tank.
Below is the part you need (copied from my previous post on the subject). 


"Spoke to a very nice man at Truma this morning, told him the problem and he advised fitting a "spring loaded non return valve", he advised that the weight of the water in the boiler would force a normal NRV open and allow water to flow back into the fresh water tank." 

(Truma part no.40060-90000) 
(Leisuredirect part no.137881)

This did the trick and cost about £3, a lot cheaper than a new pump.

Make sure you get this exact part, I wasted a bit of time fitting a non spring loaded return valve and it still let by.

Mel.


----------



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Excellent advice, thanks Mel!


----------



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

I took your advice Mel and bought the Truma spring loaded nrv, finally got a chance to fit it yesterday.

I fitted it to the outlet pipe just as it exits the water tank, dead easy job and took only 10 minutes. Then filled the water tank and the truma boiler as usual. I ran the hot water until all the air / gurgling noises stopped, then left it until today. 

Wow, what a difference! I ran the hot water today, normally the boiler would have emptied at least part of the tank, but not now water came out instantly! 

Makes you wonder why a nrv is not fitted as standard in addition to the one in the pump. For £3.50 it will save me a lot of earache next time we use the van! 

Thanks all for the excellent advice as ever!


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No probs Jimmad,
You'll also find that your toilet flush will be a lot better too!

Mel.


----------

